# MSG Benjamin Bitner - 2/3 SFG(A)



## AWP (Apr 25, 2011)

Blue Skies, Sergeant.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=14444

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/April/110425-02.html



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> Sgt. 1st Class Benjamin F. Bitner, 37, of Greencastle, Pa., died April 23 in Kandahar province, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when insurgents attacked his unit using an improvised explosive device. He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group, Fort Bragg, N.C.
> For more information, media may contact U.S. Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at 910-432-6005.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 25, 2011)

Blue skies. RIP.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 25, 2011)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## Dame (Apr 25, 2011)

Rest in peace, Sergeant.


----------



## dknob (Apr 25, 2011)

RIP SFC.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 26, 2011)

Prayers for his sons.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP, Brother.  Blue skies.


----------



## moobob (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP..


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 26, 2011)

Rest easy, Sarge...


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP... another warrior has returned to the sky


----------



## CDG (Apr 26, 2011)

R.I.P. Sergeant. Thank You.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP SFC Bitner

Prayers out to all those affected by this soldiers passing.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP, Valhalla is ready for you.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP, prayers out to your family, friends and Brothers.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rest in peace SFC Bitner


----------



## Teufel (Apr 26, 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## tova (Apr 27, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Purple (Apr 28, 2011)

USASOC amended their news release.  Can an Admn change the title of the thread from SFC to MSG?



> *Master Sgt.* Benjamin Franklin Bitner, 37...



http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/April/110425-02.html

RIP, Top.

Purple


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Apr 29, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Scotth (Apr 29, 2011)

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 30, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas, MSG.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (May 2, 2011)

Resy easy Brother.


----------



## scrapdog (May 3, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Viper1 (May 3, 2011)

Memorial service for MSG Bitner will be May 6th, JFK Chapel, 2pm


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## sfmike (May 12, 2011)

RIP, Brother!


----------



## commodog (May 27, 2011)

i grew up with SFC BEN BITTNER   he was a good friend   i went to school with him  i know hes crackin jokes right now


----------

